# Best Grass Seed?



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

tmcguirk said:


> what is the best grass seed that i can get? my backyard is very patchy and makes an absolute mess when it rains. I want to drop some grass seed in, but alot of the area is covered by a tree so it doesnt get much sunlight. What are my options?
> 
> Also,. does anyone have any experience with the new Scotts EZ Seed? I have seen alot of commercials for it...
> 
> ...


I've heard really good things about the Rebel brand. I just bought a 25 lb bag at HD for a discount price of $40 (normally $59). They also carry a shade blend.


----------



## brendan (May 2, 2009)

hi i am putting down decking low lying up against the patio slideing doors which has a step and a concrete base that runs out a foot past the step.i understand about the beams and post how do i connect from these to the house with out going to high


----------



## brendan (May 2, 2009)

brendan said:


> hi i am putting down decking low lying up against the patio slideing doors which has a step and a concrete base that runs out a foot past the step.i understand about the beams and post how do i connect from these to the house with out going to high


 if anybody can give some help out there would be great


----------



## tmcguirk (Apr 16, 2008)

you can probably start your own thread...:thumbsup:


----------



## brendan (May 2, 2009)

*best grass seed*

has for your muddy lawn this is most probably because of poor drainage . you will most probably find that if you dig a trench and put some land drainage pipes in running at a slight fall . this should improve your lawn or you can do it the old way and put a french drain in . dig a trench and put old rocks and broken concrete in and cover up with earth .has for grass seed you need will depend on the use the lawn will get if you have kids best to put in a no 2 utillity lawn seed but if you have no kids and want a fine lawn you can put no 1 down . now can you help with my decking:thumbsup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Since your post has nothing to do with grass seed you will get the best reponse from people by starting a new thread with a proper title


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

No such thing as the 'best grass seed'. But a good definition is one that grows and gives you the lawn you want...but it all depends on which zone you're in. What properties are you looking for? what type of soil do you have?

Just like there's no best car, no best sealer, no best paint. All depends...:furious:


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

ccarlisle said:


> No such thing as the 'best grass seed'. But a good definition is one that grows and gives you the lawn you want...but it all depends on which zone you're in. What properties are you looking for? what type of soil do you have?
> 
> Just like there's no best car, no best sealer, no best paint. All depends...:furious:


I think the original poster wanted a recommendation on a grass seed brand, not a philosophy lecture.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

OK "handyman", define 'best' for us all...go ahead so that all 45000 lawn care companies in the US can benefit from your wisdom...

"Go ahead... make my day":laughing:


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

ccarlisle said:


> OK "handyman", define 'best' for us all...go ahead so that all 45000 lawn care companies in the US can benefit from your wisdom...
> 
> "Go ahead... make my day":laughing:


Get past his first sentence and you will see clarity and specifics in his question (including the question "what are my option*S*." He's asking for each individual's recommendation*S* based on their own experience.




tmcguirk said:


> my backyard is very patchy and makes an absolute mess when it rains. I want to drop some grass seed in, but alot of the area is covered by a tree so it doesnt get much sunlight. What are my options?
> 
> Also,. does anyone have any experience with the new Scotts EZ Seed? I have seen alot of commercials for it...
> 
> ...


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

You really don't get it do you "handyman"? If you are anything close to what your name suggests you might be and that is a 'handy' 'man', the question asked by the op is something like me asking you, "handyman", "what's the best tool"? 

It all depends. In this case, I have no idea where the op is located and therefore by definition almost, there is no right answer to his question. Even if we retain for the sake of argument, that he is looking for a grass seed 'for shade', I can give you that some bluegrasses fare better than bermuda grass but that supposes he has the choice of either one in the zone he lives in. Up here in the NorthEast, we don't have bermuda grasses, so no point going on about bermuda if he can't even buy it. So he's not looking for everyone'e experience...I mean who cares what success people have with seeds they have in Alaska if you live in Florida.

So everything, or most everything has to do with the other facets of lawns, soil type, location, seed type etc and even more has to do with good watering, fertilizing and aeration plans. 

Lets have the couch potato tell us at least that much then maybe we'll help him out. It's just to easy to ask "What's the best...." thinking that there's one answer that everyone else has found - but that the poster can't be ****** to help us help him...


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

ccarlisle said:


> You really don't get it do you "handyman"? If you are anything close to what your name suggests you might be and that is a 'handy' 'man', the question asked by the op is something like me asking you, "handyman", "what's the best tool"?
> 
> It all depends. In this case, I have no idea where the op is located and therefore by definition almost, there is no right answer to his question. Even if we retain for the sake of argument, that he is looking for a grass seed 'for shade', I can give you that some bluegrasses fare better than bermuda grass but that supposes he has the choice of either one in the zone he lives in. Up here in the NorthEast, we don't have bermuda grasses, so no point going on about bermuda if he can't even buy it. So he's not looking for everyone'e experience...I mean who cares what success people have with seeds they have in Alaska if you live in Florida.
> 
> ...


Why do you need to get personal?

Why can't you just offer suggestions instead of a lame philosophy lecture?

If you have no suggestions, you're better off not typing anything and wasting your time.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

This thread has quickly ran it's course


----------

